# Revascularization of finger



## nabernhardt (Sep 16, 2011)

The patient is receiving occupational therapy and the dx that is written on the order is as above.   In the note states that patient has sustained severe finger lacerations while cleaning up some glass during a storm.  I am not sure what dx code to use for sure.  I don't think I can use the acute traumatic injury codes as the patient is in the healing stage.  Any suggestions please? Thanks


----------



## dadhich.girish (Sep 18, 2011)

*My 2 cents*

Try V57.21, V58.43 or maybe only V58.43.

HTH.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 19, 2011)

You will need the reason for the visit, V57.21, the reason for treatment (e.g. limited ROM, weakness) and the late effects code (905-909).


----------



## nabernhardt (Sep 19, 2011)

thank you for your responses.  The thing is that what was only written on the order was what I had stated earlier.  So would I need to query for any late effects of the injury?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you have documentation of a symptom like pain, numbness, weakness "D/T" or "following" or "from" the injury in the notes?


----------



## nabernhardt (Sep 24, 2011)

I will look. thanks for the idea


----------



## nabernhardt (Oct 10, 2011)

i sent a query to the physician for any late effects.  The reply that I got back was unknown.
So I am still not sure what I can use for a dx code other than the v57.1?


----------

